# 2. Nikolaustour in Homburg-Einöd



## bikeaholic (14. November 2014)

Ho Ho Ho Ho... Ihr könnt Euch jetzt für unsere legendäre Enduro-Nikolaustour anmelden.

Organisiert von active-bikes und den bikeaholics.

Weitere Infos gibt es unter www.nikolaustour.de

Gruß vom Santa Klaus


----------



## Dämon__ (14. November 2014)

Hmm Sonntag....mal schauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saschakiefer (14. November 2014)

Bin ich dabei aumen:


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## punki69 (14. November 2014)

...ich auch,gruß der bergablansamfahrer.....


----------



## malben (10. Dezember 2014)

dabei...!!


----------



## active-bikes (13. Dezember 2014)

Gleich 2 Gründe, um morgen dabei zu sein :

1. Das Wetter macht sich 
2. Je dreckiger, umso besser:
Der am meisten zugesaute Teilnehmer wird mit einem fantastischen VAUDE Trail Light 12 Trinkrucksack im Wert von 60,00 Euro gekührt.

Wer da noch zweifelt ist selber schuld !


----------



## active-bikes (13. Dezember 2014)

Und Start ist auf 12:00 Uhr verschoben.......


----------



## Peter Lang (14. Dezember 2014)

Ich sag mal das war eine gelungene Veranstaltung. Stellenweise war der Schnee etwas arg sulzig aber das hatte auch seinen Reiz. Vielen Dank an die Leute die das alles organisiert haben und auch an die Nikoläuse die sich den Arsch für uns aufgerissen haben


----------



## punki69 (14. Dezember 2014)

ja,der sascha hat sich ganz schön den a....aufgerissen.
tolle tour,
gruß punki


----------



## saschakiefer (14. Dezember 2014)

Und nicht nur den Ar... 





Hat aber trotzdem riesig Spaß gemacht...


----------



## 6TiWon (14. Dezember 2014)

Auch in Kirkel wars heute, auch OHNE Nikoläuse und läusinnen super klasse. kleine feine 6er truppe und die pädcher waren trotz schwerem boden noch gut zu rocken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## punki69 (14. Dezember 2014)

sascha,haste nähen lassen?grins.


----------



## punki69 (14. Dezember 2014)

...ne aber mal im ernst,als schonerfraktion solltest du dir ein paar schienbeinschoner z.b.vom fußball zulegen,
gruß punki


----------



## malben (14. Dezember 2014)

Schließe  mich meinen  Vorrednern  an. Tolle Tourm wenn auch recht rutschig. Macht weiter so.


----------



## 007ike (15. Dezember 2014)

saschakiefer schrieb:


> Und nicht nur den Ar...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ich sag doch Klickies sind besser! ;-)


----------



## Peter Lang (15. Dezember 2014)

Komisch, seit der Nikolaustour hab ich beim Fahren so ein seltsames Knirschen.Ich hab schon alles überprüft, kann aber die Ursache nicht finden. Hat jemand von euch die gleichen Probleme oder bilde ich mir das am Ende nur ein?


----------



## saschakiefer (15. Dezember 2014)

Das kann net viel sein. Der Antrieb sieht eigentlich normal auf. Ich kann da nix ungewöhnliche erkennen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## malben (15. Dezember 2014)

Alles  in Ordnung.  Gib nen tropfen  Kettenöl dran und gut is...


----------



## spicy-doc (16. Dezember 2014)

gleiches Problem, nur bei mir ist es nicht so nass,....


----------



## malben (3. November 2015)

Gibt's evtl. schon Info's zu einer in Planung befindlichen Nikolaustour 2015 ??


----------



## malben (20. November 2016)

malben schrieb:


> Gibt's evtl. schon Info's zu einer in Planung befindlichen Nikolaustour 2015 ??


Wird dieses Jahr wieder ne Tour ausgerichtet?


----------

